# A Few good things on Ebay - Audiomobile Linedriver, and subs



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

* Nice subs and line driver  *


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

No love? hahaha


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

Payment sent for the line driver. Thanks for the deal!


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

Package received, everything looks great! Thanks again for the deal. I'm actually going to use this stuff this time :O


----------



## roymartin (Apr 12, 2015)

Great, hahaha


----------

